# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  9mm AR Build

## Glycerine

and so another AR build commences...
have a few self builds behind me now, and I'm addicted to big kids lego....

I'll update the thread as parts arrive and progress is made,

The progress may be slow, due to limited parts available in NZ but it will be built!

and the first post is dedicated to the receivers 
*
Lower + BCG
Quarter Circle 10 Glock lower + bolt





Upper
DPMS Slick side



Quick Test fit*



And thats it until a small Brownells order arrives,
I won't tell what parts are coming or what I'm planing on using... that would ruin the fun

----------


## res

How are you going to attach a gas deflector to that slick side upper?

----------


## Glycerine

not going to have one.

----------


## res

Fair call, I started out without one but ended up having to add one due to to much gas hitting the guy on the spotlight-and I like to be able to shoot from my left shoulder for shits and giggles from time to time. 
A brass catcher would probably also defuse the gas ok as well  

Sure looks a lot better without it

----------


## Tommy

How does one usually attach a gas deflector? Using the ejection port cover bosses?

----------


## Glycerine

yeah i like the slick side look better aswell, if it does prove to be an issue i'll make a gas/brass deflector thats attached to the picatinny rail, something easily removed,

----------


## Glycerine

> How does one usually attach a gas deflector? Using the ejection port cover bosses?


looks like poo if you have a factory 223/556 defector

----------


## paulbrady

Yep just got the same lower myself plus a 9mm barrel from the same guy ,not sure what part to get next ,where did you get your upper from

----------


## Glycerine

> Yep just got the same lower myself plus a 9mm barrel from the same guy ,not sure what part to get next ,where did you get your upper from


It was a second hand item i picked up a while ago from the sportshooter forum, 
been using in a 300blk build, but thought it would better suit the 9mm,
remade the 300blk with a anderson upper

----------


## Glycerine

What good is a 9mm without hi-capacity mags, 3x 33 round Glock magazines

----------


## gimp

Where'd you obtain the QC lower??

----------


## seano

> Where'd you obtain the QC lower??


gunstuff.co.nz  have em listed  :Wink:

----------


## gimp

jesus that's expensive

----------


## Tommy

> jesus that's expensive


Dedicated lower, correct bolt, half the lpk (the 9mm specific bits anyway) in there. Seems about right to me? With generic receivers and all the conversion bits it would add up to nearly that, and these are meant to be pretty reliable

----------


## Glycerine

> jesus that's expensive


Yep, but didn't pay asking price  :Wink: 

and once you add up the Price, its hardly worth importing,  (retail US price $510usd for lower and bolt, + $250usd export permit fee + $30? shipping, +import duty and gst $220nzd)
adds up to $1350nzd approx

not to mention the hassle getting import permits.

sometimes you have to pay a premium to get what you want, this is one of those times for me.

----------


## paulbrady

Where did you get the mags I will need a few as well and what would I pay for one

----------


## Glycerine

> Where did you get the mags I will need a few as well and what would I pay for one


I'm almost ashamed to say. but they where selling them the cheapest (that i could find), and have stock... Gun City,
$99 each online, I went in store and got $90 each.

sometimes you get a fair price, and as long as you don't need honest advice, there fine, LOL

----------


## Glycerine

Picked up my parcel from  customs today (from Brownells)

stock & grip, and a few other bits a pieces for another lower, LOL! can't have to many



*almost a complete rifle!*

fitted a mil-spec trigger, until I've tested the rifle... then I'll fit something nicer 

waiting on buffer tube kit to arrive so I can measure for length, before hunting for a barrel.
I want it as sort as legally possible.

----------


## paulbrady

how do the mags fit i still need to get some so it might be a trip to G C for me as well they seem to be the only ones with stock at the moment.  what is the minimum legal length the rifle has to  be as i have a 10.5 inch barrel if i put a collapsible  stock on will it be ok

----------


## res

> how do the mags fit i still need to get some so it might be a trip to G C for me as well they seem to be the only ones with stock at the moment.  what is the minimum legal length the rifle has to  be as i have a 10.5 inch barrel if i put a collapsible  stock on will it be ok


E cats are currently being measured by police with stocks extended so with a civi buffer tube you should be ok

----------


## Glycerine

> how do the mags fit i still need to get some so it might be a trip to G C for me as well they seem to be the only ones with stock at the moment.  what is the minimum legal length the rifle has to  be as i have a 10.5 inch barrel if i put a collapsible  stock on will it be ok


they fit nicely, haven't loaded one up yet, but being genuine Glock, there shouldn't be any problems,

762mm with stock extended, to the end of the rifled barrel (muzzle devices don't count towards length, even if fixed/pinned) is how there interpreting the law atm

----------


## Glycerine

And the buffer tube/kit arrived today, Comm spec.

I'll probably re-weight the or replace the buffer to something heavier 

a handguard is on the way aswell. just need a barrel and its play time!

need a optic/sight of some sort aswell.

----------


## seano

Ive got a dedicated 9mm AR which uses Uzi/Colt style mags ... but also have this for shits in giggles   :Wink:

----------


## seano

> how do the mags fit i still need to get some so it might be a trip to G C for me as well they seem to be the only ones with stock at the moment.  what is the minimum legal length the rifle has to  be as i have a 10.5 inch barrel if i put a collapsible  stock on will it be ok


  @paulbrady 

Taieri Arms have 33rnd Glock mags for $79.99 each at them moment is a good deal  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Glycerine

> @paulbrady 
> 
> Taieri Arms have 33rnd Glock mags for $79.99 each at them moment is a good deal


in store?? showing 109$ on there website

Glock Magazines | Taieri Arms

----------


## res

Taieri arms is where I got mine, they do a good deal for bulk. 

There webstore is shit, ring or email Daren to see what he has

----------


## seano

> in store?? showing 109$ on there website
> 
> Glock Magazines | Taieri Arms


Thats the priced advertised on the back cover of the latest "Bull Shooter" Magazine

----------


## Glycerine

@Tommy now you know where to get some cheaper  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

Sweet!!! Now to wait til they open haha

----------


## paulbrady

Ordered 1 today should be here early next week

----------


## 300CALMAN

@Glycerine Ken is bringing in Faxon barrels. He might be able to get you a 10.5inch one. Drop him a line.

10.5" Taper, 9mm Pistol Caliber Carbine, Blowback, 4150 QPQ - Faxon Firearms

----------


## Tommy

He's got Quarter circle 10 AR kits coming

----------


## 300CALMAN

MMMMMM a .45acp AR. now that's more like me...

----------


## res

> MMMMMM a .45acp AR. now that's more like me...


I regret not getting one of those when the ddle's came in a few years back(same lowers-just a name change) as well as my 9mm

----------


## Glycerine

> @Glycerine Ken is bringing in Faxon barrels. He might be able to get you a 10.5inch one. Drop him a line.
> 
> 10.5" Taper, 9mm Pistol Caliber Carbine, Blowback, 4150 QPQ - Faxon Firearms


yep, its a waiting game atm, everybody I've asked is about 4-6 weeks away from  having any 9mm stuff.

----------


## Glycerine

> I regret not getting one of those when the ddle's came in a few years back(same lowers-just a name change) as well as my 9mm


ask Mark (gunstuff) or Ken (nzar15) there both dealing with QC10... might bring you one in?

----------


## res

> ask Mark (gunstuff) or Ken (nzar15) there both dealing with QC10... might bring you one in?


To be honest another pricey project is probably the last thing I need right now but if I could get a lower and bolt out away I would be a happy boy. Talked to Ken about it a year or so ago-I should hit him up again

----------


## res

Ken only currently has 9mm in the works but is open to the idea of other Calibers if there is demand

----------


## Glycerine

@res talk to @Tommy about projects, he has several AR builds, think only 1 is actually complete! LOL

but a 45acp would be another AR caliber i "need", LOL

----------


## res

Lol! I know how that works-have 6ar Calibers and still want more, and want to make all my uppers into stand alone rifles

----------


## Tommy

Yep sheesh, two uppers, 5 at various stages of not finished, lost track of lowers now. It's ridiculous. I blame @Glycerine, he got me all giddy on the 9mm AR when I was on the piss one night.  :ORLY: 

The QC10 stuff is really really nicely made. Would recommend getting one of Ken's kits, cos why not

----------


## Glycerine

@Tommy your easy, only takes a couple of drinks! gun whore LOL!
 @res yep its a real problem, I'm the same, I have 5 uppers and 5 lowers (inc this 9mm build) every upper has to have a lower.

----------


## Glycerine

Not much going on, waiting on parcels to show up,

small packet with charging handle with a Strike Industries latch showed up...

----------


## Glycerine

9inch handguard arrived,

----------


## paulbrady

where did you get the hand guard from ,i still need a hand guard and butt stock then i am good to go

----------


## Glycerine

> where did you get the hand guard from ,i still need a hand guard and butt stock then i am good to go


ali express, as long as you get one with the *steel barrel nut* there good to go, search for NSR keymod handguard.

I've used them without issue, know others using the same, no problems, screw paying 2-300$ for a handguard,
$30USD delivered

----------


## Glycerine

another brownells parcel....

couple of Wolff extra power carbine springs, RRA 9mm buffers, as recommended by QC10 for a 9mm build, @Tommy
J.P 3.5T enhanced reliability springs, should bring the factory trigger to 4-5lb pull.
and Lee 9mm carbide die set.

----------


## seano

> ali express, as long as you get one with the *steel barrel nut* there good to go, search for NSR keymod handguard.
> 
> I've used them without issue, know others using the same, no problems, screw paying 2-300$ for a handguard,
> $30USD delivered


Be careful NZ Customs doesn't seize it ,as did happen to me about 2 months ago now ... then I had to prove it was for a A cat rifle (which was pretty straight forward)but if it had of been for one of my E cat rifles ,I would have needed to produce a import Permit FFS .... 
Ive bought countless rails and accessories from the likes of alliexpress over the years .... But this one time at Band Camp ....  NZ Customs ....

----------


## seano

If one of you blokes is interested in selling a 9mm AR build ... I have a good mate with $ and his E Endorsement who would take one off your hands .. So please let me know or if you would be interested in doing him a build ?

----------


## Glycerine

yep, never been a real issue for me,
Dan's a good guy (customs AO) quick email with whats coming in (never had to with ali express, but every brownells parcel i have to)
stating whats in the parcel and its intended use and a quick pick of my FAL,
released no problems

----------


## Glycerine

> If one of you blokes is interested in selling a 9mm AR build ... I have a good mate with $ and his E Endorsement who would take one off your hands .. So please let me know or if you would be interested in doing him a build ?


good chance for him to build his own! its fun, big kids lego's

----------


## paulbrady

would you be interested in parting with one of the wolf extra power springs ,i already have the 9mm buffer

----------


## Glycerine

sorry, brought the extras in for @Tommy

----------


## seano

> good chance for him to build his own! its fun, big kids lego's


Yeah I might have to suggest that to him ,unless he can find one .
I have my own CMMG Dedicated 9mm AR ,which I put together about a year ago now .
How did you Guys get on importing the uppers/lowers/barrels etc ? 

Just asking as I've been waiting now for 6 weeks for a permit for ×3 pistol mags ,which are sitting at customs for 4weeks awaiting my signed permit

----------


## Glycerine

> Yeah I might have to suggest that to him ,unless he can find one .
> I have my own CMMG Dedicated 9mm AR ,which I put together about a year ago now .
> How did you Guys get on importing the uppers/lowers/barrels etc ? 
> 
> Just asking as I've been waiting now for 6 weeks for a permit for ×3 pistol mags ,which are sitting at customs for 4weeks awaiting my signed permit


didn't, not worth importing those parts (qc10 lower + bolt was gonna cost over $1350 to import, cheaper to buy local)...
if you had a large order to bring the cost of parts down and can spreed the export fee across

oh the qc10 colt style 9mm lowers are due in a month or 2, round $650?
and barrels are due soon aswell.

unless i can bring it in w/o export permits, Its to costly.  And I just don't bother with orders over $100usd 

I apply for E permits when i don't need them and have handy when i need them,
waiting times havent been bad for me, but never hurts to have some ready in advance...
the stock permit i had sitting round for a year! almost about to expire, LOL!

you can get stuff from canada much easier, but they dont seam to have any 9mm stuff

----------


## hunt_fish

> Be careful NZ Customs doesn't seize it ,as did happen to me about 2 months ago now ... then I had to prove it was for a A cat rifle (which was pretty straight forward)but if it had of been for one of my E cat rifles ,I would have needed to produce a import Permit FFS .... 
> Ive bought countless rails and accessories from the likes of alliexpress over the years .... But this one time at Band Camp ....  NZ Customs ....


How did you go about proving it was for an A cat rifle, if said A cat isn't on their register of firearms?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Glycerine

my word as a "fit and proper person" was enough, I haven't had to prove a thing

----------


## seano

> How did you go about proving it was for an A cat rifle, if said A cat isn't on their register of firearms?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A quick call with Dan at customs , then quick call to local AO then a follow up email cc to customs stating part was for a A cat rifle ... very simple if your straight up and have a good relationship with your AO 
At the end of the day I could of lied to both customs and my AO and said the HandGuard was for a AirSoft ... But that would prove "im not a fit and proper person"

----------


## hunt_fish

Good to hear - things get confusing when E cat is registered but A cat isn't!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> another brownells parcel....
> 
> couple of Wolff extra power carbine springs, RRA 9mm buffers, as recommended by QC10 for a 9mm build, @Tommy
> J.P 3.5T enhanced reliability springs, should bring the factory trigger to 4-5lb pull.
> and Lee 9mm carbide die set.
> 
> 
> Attachment 54941


Whats the shipping like on small orders like that like from brownells? They dont seem to have a calculator. I have a couple of low cost bits and pieces I want to pick up but wont bothers if its the standard $50 minimum.

Cool looking build BTW, Be heaps of fun to plink away with

----------


## Glycerine

> Whats the shipping like on small orders like that like from brownells? They dont seem to have a calculator. I have a couple of low cost bits and pieces I want to pick up but wont bothers if its the standard $50 minimum.
> 
> Cool looking build BTW, Be heaps of fun to plink away with


Dependant on weight, anywhere from 16usd-32usd,
(never box size, I've had larger parcels cost less)

its a bit random, international shipping isn't calculated/added till shipping

thats because some items may not be "allowed" to ship even though there filter says it might... don't bother with any flash hiders/brakes,
they will remove the item(s) and ship the rest

*Parcel Post Priority Mail International* is the cheapest shipping method

----------


## paulbrady

Do you have the code for the extra power buffer  springs I can't seem to find them on brownals web site ,I test fired my 9mm today and it felt really good but still waiting on a buttstock to come through not a lot of felt recoil in it👍

----------


## Glycerine

> Do you have the code for the extra power buffer  springs I can't seem to find them on brownals web site ,I test fired my 9mm today and it felt really good but still waiting on a buttstock to come through not a lot of felt recoil in it


969-165-010WB

http://www.brownells.com/manufacture...7CMake_3=AR-15

----------


## paulbrady

So I just log in to there site pay for it and they send it over to my address ,I don't need to inform customs or anyone been that they are gun parts ,sorry for the questions I have not brought any firearms parts from outside NZ before

----------


## Glycerine

yes,

email customs Arms.officer@customs.govt.nz say your expecting a firearms part(s) from brownells,
say exactly whats in it (i cut and paste the shopping cart list) state they are for A-cat use, take a pic of your FAL and send in it.
(the only A-cat part you need a permit for is the action (bcg))

that should be all thats needed, to release your package on arrival.

you can order $100usd of gun parts from brownells without the need for an export permit, (might aswell order the max you can)
(make sure you have the available outside USA filter turned on its 95% correct, they wont export any brakes/flash hiders) 
you can order as many non-gun parts on the same order as you like.

----------


## paulbrady

Thanks for that ,it sounds real simple I will give it a go

----------


## Tommy

Ken now has QC10 barrels in stock

----------


## paulbrady

my one is almost done ,what is everyone useing for a optic

----------


## Dontrunwithknives

Got my receiver and barrel  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Glycerine

> Ken now has QC10 barrels in stock


yep, got one.... they sold out bloody quick!!

----------


## res

> yep, got one.... they sold out bloody quick!!


They sure did, Ken sent me a message to say they were up but by the time I managed to get onto his site they were sold out!  So maybe three hours to sell out. It's not like he only had a couple either!

----------


## 300CALMAN

AHHHHH KEN HAS MORE STUFFFFFFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 300CALMAN

Fewwwww lucky I didn't need a 9mm barrel. They went fast!

----------


## Glycerine

QC10 14.5" barrel... just need to decide on optic.
have a A2 break on the way... that will do for now.

dunno if I'll shorten the barrel? or buy a longer handguard (maybe both) 

what i do know... is im gonna be testing it ASAP!

----------


## res

> my one is almost done ,what is everyone useing for a optic


I switch between aimpont h2 and a leopuld vx2 2-7 depending on what load/use

----------


## paulbrady

> I switch between aimpont h2 and a leopuld vx2 2-7 depending on what load/use


Just got a vortex spitfire 3x off a mate will sight it in and see how it goes

----------


## res

> Just got a vortex spitfire 3x off a mate will sight it in and see how it goesí*½í¸í*½í±í*½í´«


I think you will be very happy with that

----------


## Tommy

Hell yeah what are they worth?

----------


## Simon

I run a Vortex Razor on mine.
I many shoot to 50m with mine so the red dot is fine.
Saying that I can hit 8" plates at 200 meters with reasonable consistancy using some hold over.

----------


## Glycerine

Just ordered a TRS-25 red dot for this, don't see myself using it for more than short range, 
also ordered Primary arms 1-4x for my my 300blk

and picked up 100 rounds of winchester 115gr just to function test this weekend

----------


## paulbrady

> Hell yeah what are they worth?


I was lucky and got new in box for $480 he had brought 5 of them from G / City

----------


## Glycerine

Borrowed a set of Daniel Defense sights from  @Tommy Thanks!
drilled out a A2 break and fitted last night

Went to the deer stalkers range this morning and had a play with my new toy, 

had 2 rounds that had light strikes (out of 110) but fired with out issue the second time loaded.

decided I'll buy a 13.5 hand guard for it.. (its on the way)

I'm Happy.... onto the next build (What should it be??)

----------


## grunzter

nice build!!!
looks good with the DD sights.

----------


## Simon

Are you goign to fit a after market trigger?

----------


## Glycerine

thanks Grant, pity I'm only decent with them with a rest, or somewhere i can dig my elbows into,

Simon, at some stage, but the stock trigger with JP trigger springs kit will do for now.
I'm in no hurry to change it, its only for plinking... maybe if i get into 3 gun?

----------


## res

> onto the next build (What should it be??)


LMT clone

----------


## Glycerine

> LMT clone


know any bringing in lmt uppers?

or options for a suitable uppers?

----------


## res

> know any bringing in lmt uppers?
> 
> or options for a suitable uppers?


People are looking at LMT but the cost is scary. You could self import-but drama. 

Nzrac has aero monolith uppers and that's what most people seem to be using

----------


## res

http://www.nzrac.co.nz/shop/product/...ion-COP-Upper/

----------


## Glycerine

> People are looking at LMT but the cost is scary. You could self import-but drama. 
> 
> Nzrac has aero monolith uppers and that's what most people seem to be using


Pity, would like a "real" one....
Just been looking at the Aero one...

Have a spikes lower built up less a trigger & stock/grip that hasn't been committed to a build yet

----------


## res

Yea, I would love a real one as well but self importing a single rifles is more drama than I'm keen on. If someone does bring them in I'll try and find the cash. 
But until then I'm going to do a aero upper

----------


## 300CALMAN

> People are looking at LMT but the cost is scary. You could self import-but drama. 
> 
> Nzrac has aero monolith uppers and that's what most people seem to be using


I don't really see the point in a "Mono" upper. I am going to build something similar but with a normal upper/hand guard. My 300AAC lower already has the Ergo grip and B5 stock. Nice stock by the way.

----------


## res

There is no point other than it being the only way to have a free floated barrel in NZSRA service class-for some reason they voted that it had to be mono.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> There is no point other than it being the only way to have a free floated barrel in NZSRA service class-for some reason they voted that it had to be mono.


Yes well I have a theory on why. 

It's fun to shoot the Service Rifle format but cant abide by their rules. I wish it was a "real" service rifle format and not the heavy barrel target AR's. They are definitely an advantage over things with a lighter front end. It would make the thing so much more interesting. The new standard format would have made it much more fun if it wasn't made exclusive by the need for a mono upper. Especially if they dropped the target AR's. It makes it even more difficult for non AR service format rifles to compete.

I am really keen for something similar at the new Auckland range.

----------


## res

Yea, I think making it exclusive to mono uppers was a mistake-a real chance to make the sport more assessable to all the people who already have rifles lost/delayed.

----------


## Biggest

HI Guys

I am keen on building or buying one of these for plinking and small game, rabbits possums etc and help or assistance would be greatly appreciated, I have a spare complete 6.8 mm upper too ?? 

Cheers

----------


## Glycerine

> HI Guys
> 
> I am keen on building or buying one of these for plinking and small game, rabbits possums etc and help or assistance would be greatly appreciated, I have a spare complete 6.8 mm upper too ?? 
> 
> Cheers


Start collecting bits as supply is random,
Www.nzar15.com has uppers and lowers ATM, the Uzi mag version.

I think OZ GUN SALES - Online Firearms Classifieds - has complete ones in E cat format

----------


## Beavis

> Yes well I have a theory on why. 
> 
> It's fun to shoot the Service Rifle format but cant abide by their rules. I wish it was a "real" service rifle format and not the heavy barrel target AR's. They are definitely an advantage over things with a lighter front end. It would make the thing so much more interesting. The new standard format would have made it much more fun if it wasn't made exclusive by the need for a mono upper. Especially if they dropped the target AR's. It makes it even more difficult for non AR service format rifles to compete.
> 
> I am really keen for something similar at the new Auckland range.


My theory about the HBAR thing is they did it because for some time there were restrictions on the types of barrels that people could get out of the USA.

----------


## Glycerine

> Start collecting bits as supply is random,
> Www.nzar15.com has uppers and lowers ATM, the Uzi mag version.
> 
> I think OZ GUN SALES - Online Firearms Classifieds - has complete ones in E cat format


opps, wrong link GUNS NZ

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Start collecting bits as supply is random,
> Www.nzar15.com *had* uppers and lowers ATM, the Uzi mag version.
> 
> I think OZ GUN SALES - Online Firearms Classifieds - has complete ones in E cat format


OOPS all gone now. Maybe he might have some left form the Sika Show? You can try calling him.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> My theory about the HBAR thing is they did it because for some time there were restrictions on the types of barrels that people could get out of the USA.


Really? That must have been 20 years ago at least.

----------


## res

> My theory about the HBAR thing is they did it because for some time there were restrictions on the types of barrels that people could get out of the USA.


thats my understanding about how it came about as well,personly I have both hbar and a2 20" uppers and find that each is better than the other at diferent matchs so its fairly eaven over a day. I prefer the a2 profile as it just seems more right somehow

----------


## 300CALMAN

alert - Ken has 14.5" 9mm barrels again.

----------


## Glycerine

got packaging!?




also decided to re-dress my 300blk and 9mm

300blk, dressed in black hogue, accessorised with Aero mount and Primary Arms 1-4x

9mm, dressed in OD magpul, accessorised with UTG riser and bushnell TRS-25

----------


## specweapon

$1800 for a 9mm AR, hard to beat
https://m.facebook.com/?hrc=1&refsrc...15375715239433

I ordered an MLOK version for $1900

Time to import some Glock mags, and buy a glock pistol

----------


## Beavis

I bought one of the Colt lower carbines

----------


## Glycerine

well after getting a 13.5" keymod rail, I couldn't find any ODG rail covers,

so bought a m-lok rail and some magpul m-lok panels, I'm happy that all the furniture matches finally.

----------

